# Daten in Java intern abfragen



## Wdknd (23. Jul 2017)

Hallo, ich bin gerade dabei eine App zu programmieren und wollte jetzt eine Funktion einbauen, die mir (wenn ich einen Namen eingebe) Information zu einer Person ausgibt.
Das ganze soll aber halt Intern ablaufen, also ganz ohne externe Datenbank wie MySQL oder ähnliches.
Hat jemand Vorschläge wie dies zu realisieren ist?

ich würde mich sehr auf Antworten freuen


----------



## Robat (23. Jul 2017)

Vielleicht sagt dir die interne Android SQLite Datenbank ja zu?
Alternative könnten SharedPreferences was für dich sein, je nach dem von welcher Menge an Daten wir sprechen.


----------

